# FS: Pbass & Clown Loaches



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I Gotta get rid of this 33G, so everything must go. Stock First up.



3x Mono Pbass (3-4inch) $15 each
5x Clown Loaches (3inch) $13 each


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

pmed waiting for reply


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Sucks to here that dude. good luck with the sell. good guy do deal with!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh! you wait and see whats coming  ...this is a good move. :bigsmile:


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

loaches pending..


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

pbass still available?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bass are still available..will include pellets if you buy all three.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ill take the pbass..let me know


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

alright, if my buyer doesn't like my offer, your 2nd in line babbar32.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

ok thanks..i could take all 3 but if he only takes one or two let me know and I can take the other one.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

away from computer today. 75 bucks takes all! give me a txt if your interested. 604 364 1900


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

everything is sold!


----------

